# dossier partage iCloud dRive se vide tout seul



## eckri (9 Janvier 2022)

j'ai 2To sur icloud drive et 1.4to de libre , j'ai partage un dossier et je mets dedans environ 150 jpg  depuis mon mac, mais ce dossier se vide aussitôt
ca fait comme s'ils les uploadait 1 par 1 et ils disparaissent du dossier pour se mettre a la racine de iCloud Drive et dans aucun dossier
quand j'essaye de les remettre dans le dossier partager sa recommence, il y a comme une action d'upload et ils repartent a la racine

une idee du prob ?

merci et bon dimanche


----------



## LaJague (9 Janvier 2022)

Peut être que c’est juste visuel ?
Tu as attendu pour voir après 15/30 mn si l’upload avait marché ?


----------



## eckri (9 Janvier 2022)

Lupload se fait bien mais pas dans le dossier il me les remet à la racine 
on dira que cest un bug du partage car je viens de créer un autre dossier non partagé et ça marche


----------



## Gwen (9 Janvier 2022)

Comment partages-tu le dit dossier ?


----------



## eckri (9 Janvier 2022)

j'ai suivi cette methode sur ipad https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210910

il y a vraiment un gros bug


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2022)

Sauf que le partage en question n'est pas de ton compte vers ton compte, mais de ton compte vers le compte d'une autre personne. Cela ne partage pas un dossier, mais son contenu.


----------



## eckri (10 Janvier 2022)

partager un compte vers mon compte c'est pas un partage , c'est forcement vers le compte de quelqun d'autre et je ne vois pas en quoi ca empecherait de mettre des fichiers dedans et qu'ils  y restent
je viens encore d'essayer , les fichiers semblent bien s'uploader quelques secondes et sont aussitot éjectés vers la racine de iCloud DRive dans aucun dossier


----------

